# Name for a Wizard



## Incanus (Sep 22, 2014)

So, I found what sounds like an appropriate name for a wizard--and I found it right on my computer keyboard!

What do you think?

--Numlock

He might need one of those additional appellations that so often accompany the occupation, though.

--Numlock the Red

--Numlock the Numerologist

Maybe he has a sorcerous uncle named--Capslock?


----------



## wordwalker (Sep 22, 2014)

The master of Shift spells and Control magic?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 22, 2014)

Tabulator of Alternates


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 22, 2014)

An Escape artist who will Delete you if you F12 with him.


----------



## Aspasia (Sep 22, 2014)

...I totally have a Plan to write a novel with programming magic.

Yes, it's going to be completely ridiculous. I'm going to have so much fun with it.

I think you just gave me a great idea for naming my Villain  . Now which key would be the most appropriate ...


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 22, 2014)

There is one called web mage or something like that.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 22, 2014)

You mean the one for whom the world Functions at his very Command?


Er… get it? Command key? It's on a Mac. Did we already stop, 'cause I had another one for the enter/return key but…

Yeah… they stopped.


----------



## Devor (Sep 22, 2014)

I look forward to reading about the great war between the Scroll Locks and the Warlocks.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes! Didn't stop! Come, Enter the world from which you will never Re—

Wait. Your computer has a "War Lock" key? Man, Devor's computer must be awesome…



Spoiler: Devor's computer



It is.


----------



## Incanus (Sep 23, 2014)

"*Numlock*, you must *Enter* the dark void know as *Backspace*..."


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 23, 2014)

Incanus said:


> "*Numlock*, you must *Enter* the dark void know as *Backspace*..."


"Yes, I will Enter the *Space Bar*!"

_"No, Numskull, I said the Back—"_







_"Numlooooooock!"_


----------



## Incanus (Sep 23, 2014)

Do'h!  ^^^known^^^


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Sep 26, 2014)

"Backspace, the Fn frontier....."


----------



## Devor (Sep 28, 2014)

<|;{P

^ This is Qwerty.

Qwerty is a powerful Scroll Lock whose story takes him from Home, through the numbered rice pads, to the End.  The name of his story is Control I, and in it, Qwerty must wrestle to break the Caps Lock and Num Lock alliance in order to help the Scroll Locks escape their power and regain control of I.  They will shift the balance of power across the board.

Through Control I, Qwerty will grow from <|;{P to _<|;{P_.

In the sequel, Control U, the newly freed _Scroll Locks_ seek to use their new freedom to extract dominance over their former Num Lock overlords, returning to the backspace of history when they once ruled from the numbered rice pads to the legendary First Function, a magical place that promises Help but under years of misuse, has become corrupted, and is now entered only in "Error."

Control U is a story which underlines the way that we sometimes alternate between nobility and corruption in an effort to save and control the things we care about most.


----------



## Incanus (Sep 29, 2014)

Devor said:


> <|;{P
> 
> ^ This is Qwerty.
> 
> ...



Now _that's_ how to riff!!!  Incanus tips his hat.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 1, 2014)

Ultimate hero-Control AltDelete: ends all mischief.

Alt Home or Del Home-vagrant


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 1, 2014)

Capslock vs. Numlock:

Capslock casts a Control spell, forcing Numlock's legs to Function against his will.

Numlock runs to the End of a cliff and leaps. Luckily, he retains control over his own mind. At the Command of his voice, Numlock casts a spell to Shift his body behind Capslock. He Inserts his foot into the crotch of a tree to prevent himself from running off again, then Numlock draws his sword and strikes Capslock with a Double Backslash.

Blood sprays from the evil wizard's back, but soon Numlock realizes that the blood is forming wings. Capslock is changing into his Alternate form: the Wingding!

Capslock says, "Er,Â¸`N!J!"

"You call that a laugh?" Numlock asks, mocking the Wingding before casting a spell of his own. _*"EMOJI!"*_

Capslock loses his wings, and loses control... 
He is stunned by the pain of his beating...
But he keeps on attacking himself until he tears the skin off of his face...:skull:
He tries casting a spell to Return to normal, but without lips, he can't cast oop:. Capslock dies.



*Numlock has earned 512 XP. PgUp!

Numlock the Wizard has reached Pg 2!

New Spell: "Tab"
**___**Effect: A beautiful treat that Deletes wounds
**_____**Cost: Just 1 calorie*


----------

